# haver matat o haver mort



## heroïna

Han mort o han matat la meva germana?
Quina de les dues es fa servir més?


----------



## Favara

Per on visc jo, només _haver mort_. Ni tan sols estic segur que l'altra forma siga correcta.


----------



## ACQM

Els dos participis són correcte i acceptats però "haver mort" és més nostrat


----------



## Frozencat

Reconec que jo també diria familiarment "han mort la meva germana", i és molt correcte, però molta gent fa servir "matat" per associació directa amb el castellà, i TAMBÉ és correcte.

No obstant, "matar" té un matís similar a assassinar, mentre que "morir" és més per causes naturals, per accident, etc.

Espero haver-te ajudat.


----------



## ACQM

Frozencat said:


> Reconec que jo també diria familiarment "han mort la meva germana", i és molt correcte, però molta gent fa servir "matat" per associació directa amb el castellà, i TAMBÉ és correcte.
> 
> No obstant, "matar" té un matís similar a assassinar, mentre que "morir" és més per causes naturals, per accident, etc.
> 
> Espero haver-te ajudat.



Haver mort algú és quasi sempre un assessinat o com a mínim un homicidi. Per tant "Han mort la meva germana" es idèntic en significat a "han matat la meva germana".

Pero si es per mort natural o accdental també són intercanviables:

"Tant fumar ha matat/mort la meva germana"
"Conduir a massa velocitat ha mort/matat la meva germana"

En cap d'aquests casos intervé el verb "morir" sinó que matat i mort són aquí participis del verb matar.


----------



## Agró

Segons això, *mort* és el participi de morir, no de matar.

D'altra banda, *morir* és intransitiu, de forma que no hauria de poder pendre un objecte directe com *la meva germana*. Tot i això, el pren.

Reconec, però, que *han mort la meva germana* és, si més no, usual.


----------



## ACQM

Agró said:


> Segons això, *mort* és el participi de morir, no de matar.
> 
> D'altra banda, *morir* és intransitiu, de forma que no hauria de poder pendre un objecte directe com *la meva germana*. Tot i això, el pren.
> 
> Reconec, però, que *han mort la meva germana* és, si més no, usual.



El DIEC2 en línia diu que matar "també admet el p. p. mort". Per tant mort pot actuar de p.p. de morir o de matar i aquest és el cas d'"han mort la meva germana".


----------



## Agró

ACQM said:


> El DIEC2 en línia diu que matar "també admet el p. p. mort". Per tant mort pot actuar de p.p. de morir o de matar i aquest és el cas d'"han mort la meva germana".



Es miri com es miri, "mort" és una forma del verb "morir". El fet que s'utilitzi en comptes de "matat" (i reconec que es fa) no canvia aquest fet.
"Estat" també es fa servir com a participi del verb "ésser", però és participi d'"estar".

La cosa curiosa, per a mi, és que "morir" és intransitiu i, tot i això, pren objecte directe.


----------



## balduino

Agró said:


> La cosa curiosa, per a mi, és que "morir" és intransitiu i, tot i això, pren objecte directe.


Potser és només en la forma de participi, perquè penso que no he sentit mai a dir: _ell va morir la meva germana, ell morirà la meva germana_, etc. 
Déu ser per això que diuen que "matar" admet el participi "mort". Tanmateix estic d'acord amb tu en què "mort" és participi de "morir"; una altra cosa és la funció que pugui fer.


----------

